# In his element



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

It will be get boring but this is what he's doing most of the time when I take him for a walk (run) :doh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

never boring Rik, Paco is amazing !!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> never boring Rik, Paco is amazing !!



Thanks Dave


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Someone is going to meet the hose when they get home!
Looks like he had a blast


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sand, Water and Dog flying is never boring when you are taking the pictures. Love your shots!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Paco does it with enthusiasm. Great pictures of your powerful boy having another great day stirring up the sand.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is so focused!!


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice. I like the last and first one. Great concentration.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, he is just stunning!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Not boring, when you have a great subject who is enjoying himself so much. He is beautiful.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Rik, great shots mate, Paco looks like he's doing what he really loves... 
Running like the wind..!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

akgolden said:


> Someone is going to meet the hose when they get home!
> Looks like he had a blast


: Or the lake just behind him 




Oaklys Dad said:


> Paco does it with enthusiasm. Great pictures of your powerful boy having another great day stirring up the sand.


Thank you. This time it 's water. 



inge said:


> He is so focused!!





mikeysprincss said:


> beautiful!!!!





Otter said:


> Very nice. I like the last and first one. Great concentration.


Thank you



Rainheart said:


> Wow, he is just stunning!


Thank you



goldenbrowneyes said:


> Not boring, when you have a great subject who is enjoying himself so much. He is beautiful.


Thank you



soxOZ said:


> Rik, great shots mate, Paco looks like he's doing what he really loves...
> Running like the wind..!!!


Thank you Wally.  Running and eating are his favorite activities :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing shots as always of your beautiful Paco. I really enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I always love your pics, don't know how you can say they get boring!! Your photography skills are amazing and your photo subject is uber-handsome! I love the intensity in his face!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Amazing shots as always of your beautiful Paco. I really enjoy seeing them.





Ranger said:


> I always love your pics, don't know how you can say they get boring!! Your photography skills are amazing and your photo subject is uber-handsome! I love the intensity in his face!


Thank you Carolina Mom and Ranger.


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

awesome! I'm keepin those for DT backgrounds...thanks!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Paco, Paco, Paco - we're gonna have to renegotiate your contract to include T-Bones and spareribs if Dad keeps you working this hard!!!
GReat shots again rik - wish I could freeze frame like that.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rik,
NEVER BORING! I'm always impressed with your pictures of Paco!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Paco, Paco, Paco - we're gonna have to renegotiate your contract to include T-Bones and spareribs if Dad keeps you working this hard!!!
> GReat shots again rik - wish I could freeze frame like that.


Thank you Sharlin. No T-Bones or spareribs. Our secret is tuna-fish. That makes Paco run :



Karen2 said:


> Rik,
> NEVER BORING! I'm always impressed with your pictures of Paco!


Thank you Karen.


----------

